# Bullying V2



## JU 199 (Aug 12, 2015)

There's been some controversy in my home of posh country (UK) about corrective bullying and whether there's a distinction between harassment and necessary life lessons.

I personally think bullying is underrated. It builds character and gives people an understanding of what life will be like.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Aug 12, 2015)

We should teach kids to put up or shut up, that'll learn them


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Aug 12, 2015)

I think that it's important to reinforce appropriate social behaviors. Not getting your ass kicked for being a sperg is what leads to shit like colleges establishing safe spaces. It's a growing experience.


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 12, 2015)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Not getting your ass kicked for being a sperg is what leads to shit like colleges establishing safe spaces.



Or tumblr existing.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2015)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> There's been some controversy in my home of posh country (UK) about corrective bullying and whether there's a distinction between harassment and necessary life lessons.
> 
> I personally think bullying is underrated. It builds character and gives people an understanding of what life will be like.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Depends.  A certain amount of conflict and even physical confrontation is pretty normal for childhood, and whoever comes out on the losing side tends to be upset about it.  Sometimes this is the result of plain old shitty behavior by children, who are rotten little bastards by and large. 

But when you grow up, you're also going to have to deal with rotten grown up bastards, so you might as well have some experience with it.

Bullying becomes excessive when it's actually causing lasting physical injury or is just otherwise excessive, like say some kid is getting beat up every single day because he has red hair, because retards took that South Park episode seriously.  There's not really any life lesson to be learned from being constantly stomped for no reason.  At that point, adults should step in, and they usually do when things are crystal clear like that.

But there's a fine line between necessary protection and coddling kids to the point they grow up dysfunctional adults who can't cope with conflict.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Aug 12, 2015)

I would say that bullying is a necessary part of human psychology for enforcing social mores.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 12, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Bullying becomes excessive when it's actually causing lasting physical injury or is just otherwise excessive, like say some kid is getting beat up every single day because he has red hair, because retards took that South Park episode seriously.



No it doesn't that's still fine.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 12, 2015)

Do we really need another thread on this?


autisticdragonkin said:


> I would say that bullying is a necessary part of human psychology for enforcing social mores.


I see bullying as an inevitable part of enforcing social norms and not a necessary one.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Aug 12, 2015)

Honeypot!


----------



## DrJoshii (Aug 13, 2015)

I only seen one case where a kid who is quietly minding his/her business get bullied.

It's usually some kid who writes offensive things on social media or annoys others by acting obnoxious that gets picked on.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 21, 2015)

I think when it gets to the point where the kid doesn't want to go to school it's a serious problem that needs to be dealt with, but we shouldn't label everything in the universe bullying. Bullying is like, constant harassment or getting physically damaging.

I dunno, kids are all little shit bags


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 21, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> I think when it gets to the point where the kid doesn't want to go to school it's a serious problem that needs to be dealt with



NO kid wants to go to school.


----------



## BT 075 (Aug 21, 2015)

I wish we could all get along like we used to in middle school. I wish I could bake a cake filled with rainbows and smiles and everyone would eat and be happy.


----------



## Gayligula (Aug 21, 2015)

If it wasnt was for concerned parents and our nanny state shielding their little angels from any life experience because it may upset them, /cow/, this forum, EDF wouldnt exist and 4chan would have never gotten popular.
The internet lives of tears


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Aug 21, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> NO kid wants to go to school.


I did because I was a major nerd (and that school was my only structure in my life when I was young)


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Aug 21, 2015)

We already discussed this and the overwhelming consensus is that bullying is awesome and if it happens to you it's your fault for being such a fag.


----------



## Massif (Aug 21, 2015)

It seems to me like the evidence points to the contrary and that victims of actual bullying(not normal conflicts) rather deviate more from the norm and seem more likely to develop antisocial traits; similarly to how parental abuse is linked to those same things later in life.
This is clearly because they were rotten from birth and didn't respond to the benevolent corrective efforts of their peers though. Why can't they just get the fuck back in line and stop annoying us normal people!? Maybe all these fuckin' weirdos should be culled at birth so we don't have to waste our time engaging in the beautiful altruistic act of bullying.


----------



## Vex Overmind (Aug 21, 2015)

I like to call it: Darwinian Evolution In Practice.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Aug 21, 2015)

Massif said:


> It seems to me like the evidence points to the contrary and that victims of actual bullying(not normal conflicts) rather deviate more from the norm and seem more likely to develop antisocial traits; similarly to how parental abuse is linked to those same things later in life.
> This is clearly because they were rotten from birth and didn't respond to the benevolent corrective efforts of their peers though. Why can't they just get the fuck back in line and stop annoying us normal people!? Maybe all these fuckin' weirdos should be culled at birth so we don't have to waste our time engaging in the beautiful altruistic act of bullying.


There might be a problem in that modern society doesn't mock victims of bullying enough so they think of themselves as martyrs instead of as deviants, and thus we get Elliot Rodger


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 22, 2015)

I rate this honeypot thread 2/10.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Aug 22, 2015)

If I could I would bully this thread until it killed itself.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree with the heroic journalist Sam Biddle that we should bring back bullying.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 24, 2015)

Fuck this honeypot, just bring back gladiators.

To balance things out, the bully victim gets the sword.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 24, 2015)

Watcher said:


> Do we really need another thread on this?




yes because people need to know how bullying is beneficial and embrace it.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dudeofteenage said:


> We already discussed this and the overwhelming consensus is that bullying is awesome and if it happens to you it's your fault for being such a fag.



You're confusing overwhelming consensus with proven fact.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 27, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> You're confusing overwhelming consensus with proven fact.



the real fact is that the posters here who are anti-bullying are scared to come into this thread.....


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 27, 2015)

cat said:


> the real fact is that the posters here who are anti-bullying are scared to come into this thread.....



Because we'll bully them?


----------



## tomgirl4life (Aug 27, 2015)

Bullying in schools is toxic.  As an adult there are steps you can take but as a child it often goes ignored and unpunished.  People don't realize the psychological impact it can have even on someone who is otherwise stable. 

Let's hear some justifications.  Reasons to bully?


----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 27, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> Bullying in schools is toxic.  As an adult there are steps you can take but as a child it often goes ignored and unpunished.  People don't realize the psychological impact it can have even on someone who is otherwise stable.
> 
> Let's hear some justifications.


no more connor bibles?


----------



## tomgirl4life (Aug 27, 2015)

Dr. Meme said:


> no more connor bibles?



Damn.  You got me there.

Although, most of the mess he gets is from people trying to get him to do better.

I'm talking about getting beat up in the bathroom just because, people tripping you up on the bus just because, finding fault in everything you do, just because.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 27, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> Let's hear some justifications.  Reasons to bully?



It makes you feel awesome.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Aug 27, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> It makes you feel awesome.



If you live in a desert country below the equator you are basically a nigger so your feelings don't matter.  Anyone else?


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 27, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> If you live in a desert country below the equator you are basically a nigger so your feelings don't matter.  Anyone else?



It makes _you_ feel shitty.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Aug 27, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> It makes _you_ feel shitty.



I live above the equator and am therefore white, so I have nothing to feel shitty about.  Any non-nigger opinions?


----------



## JU 199 (Aug 27, 2015)

cat said:


> the real fact is that the posters here who are anti-bullying are scared to come into this thread.....



We'll beat the shit out of them. Then give them a wedgie in front of their crush during breaktime.


----------



## Conrix (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice honeypot


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 27, 2015)

Lack of bullying is how people like Jon Nyan become such faggots. If people had bullied me I would have turned out normal. Instead anti-bullying/"tolerance" policies made me be a fucking faggot ass pussy.

Say yes to bullying folks.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Aug 28, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> Bullying in schools is toxic.  As an adult there are steps you can take but as a child it often goes ignored and unpunished.  People don't realize the psychological impact it can have even on someone who is otherwise stable.
> 
> Let's hear some justifications.  Reasons to bully?



Bullying is a way to encourage people to improve themselves, e.g. if the bully bullies you for being fat, lose weight and then he'll stop bullying you (and say thank you to him for helping you out)


----------



## DuskEngine (Aug 28, 2015)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> I rate this honeypot thread 2/10.



Stop bullying the OP before I give you a wedgie loser


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 28, 2015)

This thread again?

I propose a solution


----------



## NegaCWC (Aug 28, 2015)

Can we have a mega-thread for bullying, GamerGate, circumcision, Donald Trump, abortion and transexuals all at once?


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 28, 2015)

NegaCWC said:


> Can we have a mega-thread for bullying, GamerGate, circumcision, Donald Trump, abortion and transexuals all at once?



We already do.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 29, 2015)

Bullying is a noble tradition. When I was a lad, it was a privilege to be kicked across the rugby pitch by the school bully. O, how I yearned to some day work my way up to the position of School Bully, or even Chief Crony, but alas! It was not to be. Featherstonehaugh Major, the School Bully in my first year at school, went on to become King of Spain. Meanwhile Brampton Minor, the odious little slug who opposed bullying so vocally, is now a low-level civil servant and suspected homosexual. Gentlemen! We can learn from this.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 29, 2015)

if you're being bullied you've brought it upon yourself

'bullies' don't just chose a random person and go after them


----------



## Overcast (Aug 30, 2015)

Kind of mixed on this.

On one hand, bullying in a way does teach children about how to deal with certain people, and the bully in question may learn that that kind of behavior is not okay. Plus you know, kids will be kids and rough housing (to put it lightly) is kind of a normal thing to do.

I don't really condone bullying to the point where you're torturing the victim or placing their life at risk.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 30, 2015)

scorptatious said:


> I don't really condone bullying to the point where you're torturing the victim or placing their life at risk.


i wouldn't classify that as bullying, thats actively going out of your way to destroy them


----------



## Overcast (Aug 30, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> i wouldn't classify that as bullying, thats actively going out of your way to destroy them



Perhaps. The term bullying is used in such a broad sense I feel. Like, what would actually be considered bullying? Teasing? Making jokes about someone? What some people might consider bullying might just be light-hearted fun to others. It depends on the context of the situation I guess.

I will also agree that if you're doing something that brings you negative attention, it shouldn't be surprising that bullies will use that to push your buttons.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 30, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> if you're being bullied you've brought it upon yourself
> 
> 'bullies' don't just chose a random person and go after them



I'm just gonna throw this out there, as someone who works with the department of education. Here in NY, there's a _reason_ we have mandatory _DASA_ training (Dignity for All Students Act) training twice a year, and why it's now a criminal offense to not fucking _do something_ about bullying if you see it under the goddamned law. That reason is because the districts in NY had a lengthy history of ignoring bullying, often using shit like the "boys will be boys" and "girls don't bully," essentially abdicating any responsibility for doing anything about it, until we had about 20 suicides over the course of 3 years. And that's on Long Island _alone_.

It got so bad, essentially, that New York State stepped in. 

Do you have _any_ idea how hard things have to fuck up before New York State steps in to do _anything_? It's become a way worse problem over the last 30 or so years, and not because of advancing technology. It's become worse because, through inaction on the part of people who otherwise would have locked that shit down, people became aware that they could get away with this shit. Meanwhile, those who get victimized by this get a double whammy since they (A) have some asshole fucking with them who was essentially immune to any retaliation for their actions, and (B) they then had the district being openly complicit in making shit like that happen. And this is when the school itself _wasn't_ an active participant in such dickery.

Like in this case.
Or this.

And those are just the cases of kids with _special needs_. You can't even _ponder_ how many cases of kids without such problems are out there and simply _don't_ get reported at all. Everyone in the district knows just how often administrative staff drops the ball on these. It's practically a fucking meme by now. And worse: it's not just New York where this kind of shit happened. This led to incidents like Alan Kearby (an incident which ended in a fucking _mass shooting_, wherein Kearby specifically targetted the teachers and staff that did nothing over his bullying) and dozens of others, and all of them followed the same pattern: those who _should_ have been doing their fucking jobs were asleep at the switch. 

Now we have to have laws like DASA on the books, and now _everyone in education needs to have shit that most of us already know drilled into us_ because of assholes who couldn't be bothered to do their fucking job properly, and failed in their most basic fucking mission statement to keep the kids in their care safe.



scorptatious said:


> Perhaps. The term bullying is used in such a broad sense I feel. Like, what would actually be considered bullying? Teasing? Making jokes about someone? What some people might consider bullying might just be light-hearted fun to others. It depends on the context of the situation I guess.
> 
> I will also agree that if you're doing something that brings you negative attention, it shouldn't be surprising that bullies will use that to push your buttons.



Gonna answer that briefly with another poster here to make a point:



LikeicareKF said:


> i wouldn't classify that as bullying, thats actively going out of your way to destroy them



Bullying covers a very specific form of behavior under DASA. Simple teasing of a target is not sufficient, even if it's long-term. Bullying under DASA covers behavior that:

1. Is long-term and specifically intended to isolate and/or alienate the target
2. Is part of a clear pattern of behavior 
3. Directly impedes the subject's ability to function within the learning environment
4. Specifically centered around subjects that are most often _not_ within the victim's control (circumstances of birth, race, economic status, sexual orientation, physical/mental handicaps, sex, etc)

This, I feel, is the most accurate definition of the term, and it's certainly the one legally codified by DASA.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow that was a pretty unnecessary essay (i didn't read it by the way lol)

Also don't go around openly stating you work for the department of education on a forum devoted to stalking and harassing autistic people


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 31, 2015)

Bullying helped me in my youth. Sucked at the time, but it was undoubtedly positive in my situation. Some people thrive on opportunity and others thrive on challenge...


----------



## JU 199 (Sep 7, 2015)

Connor Bible said:


> Lots of Social Darwinism in these bullying threads... the world can be tough, yes, but let's face it, it's not fucking _Mad Max_.



If you were bullied more, you wouldn't be such a degenerate prick.


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Sep 7, 2015)

Connor Bible said:


> No thanks. Got my leather armor, sawed-off shotgun, attack dog and V8 Interceptor.



Hate to break it to you, but you're late for Columbine by a few years


----------



## Connor Bible (Sep 7, 2015)

TheAmazingAxolotl said:


> You know that was supposed to happen in 1997, 2004, and 2011, never did.


And by the mid-90s, The Detroit Metropolitan Police Department is funded and ran by Omni Consumer Products. Also, Donald Pleasance is the President.


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Sep 7, 2015)

Connor Bible said:


> And by the mid-90s, The Detroit Metropolitan Police Department is funded and ran by Omni Consumer Products. Also, Donald Pleasance is the President.



But no police department in Detroit could ever handle the absurd amount of niggers destroying the city


----------



## Connor Bible (Sep 7, 2015)

TheAmazingAxolotl said:


> But no police department in Detroit could ever handle the absurd amount of niggers destroying the city


Dude... it's Detroit. It's always been a toilet.


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Sep 7, 2015)

Connor Bible said:


> Dude... it's Detroit. It's always been a toilet.



No, it used to be the economic centre of the United States automobile industry


----------



## Le Bateleur (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh hai @Connor! How's Cool Autism? And also, what's it like over at @OBAMATRON's forum?


----------



## Connor Bible (Sep 7, 2015)

Let's move to my respective thread, shall we?


----------



## Arkangel (Sep 7, 2015)

Connor Bible said:


> Let's move to my respective thread, shall we?


What about it?


----------



## Duke Nukem (Sep 8, 2015)

Connor Bible said:


> Dude... it's Detroit. It's always been a toilet.



For at least the past three decades, sure, but before that, it was the auto industry capital of America. Now the only thing they ever produce is crack and houses worth a dollar each.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Sep 8, 2015)

Keep shitposting to a minimum, guys - please get back on topic.


----------



## BiggerJ (Sep 8, 2015)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> I think that it's important to reinforce appropriate social behaviors. Not getting your ass kicked for being a sperg is what leads to shit like colleges establishing safe spaces. It's a growing experience.


Things have always worked that way in real life. But on the internet, the anonymity it grants means that it's easiler for someone to take it further and, for example, transition from not tolerating an autistic person's shit and manipulating him into shoving something up his ass to save someone who doesn't exist.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Sep 18, 2015)

I think bullying has its place, but things should still be monitored. It can teach character, but it can be deadly because, let's face it, kids don't know the meaning of stop and sometimes, crossing the line doesn't exist for people. 

Though, we should have laws on the books for when it does get too far. You could only push a person so much. However, adults can also cause harm, so monitoring would be difficult...

It doesn't matter how much yelling you do whether kind or rude. It won't help them much. Especially won't work if they already know they have issues. They only will fix them if they want to. 

Bullying, again, is helpful. Very helpful, until it gets out of hand. (Stalking levels, harassing to the point of no privacy, etc)One example would have to be the Megan Meier case. Adult bullying a child they knew was bipolar. That needs to.be monitored.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 18, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> Bullying, again, is helpful. Very helpful, until it gets out of hand. (Stalking levels, harassing to the point of no privacy, etc)One example would have to be the Megan Meier case. Adult bullying a child they knew was bipolar. That needs to.be monitored.



There's a case where there "oughtta be a law."  But not murder or whatever people want.  

And it was completely ham-handed going after her on some bullshit cobbled out of the Computer Fraud and Abuse Act trying to make it a felony to use bunk information when signing up to a social networking site.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Sep 19, 2015)

Bullying only happens to easy targets, the second you stand up for yourself, you draw a big line in the sand that lets people know you will do it again in the future, bullying stops pretty quickly if a bully knows that everytime he messes with you, you are going to throw punches back at him. Whether you win or lose, the vast majority of bullies actually do not want equal conflict, they want a punching bag that never fights back.

I don't think anyone ever fucked with me again after my freshman year of high school when I got in a few fights with douchebags, it almost instantly made me a lot of friends with older students who respected someone who didn't take shit. That's really all there is to it, if you don't stand up for yourself, nobody else ever will, so you need to learn that lesson really early in life. Of course, I don't bring this up to power level or sound tough, this is just my experience with bullying, you either stop it before it gets out of hand or else you really will become a perpetual victim your entire life. It's like dealing terrorism, there is a reason so many countries have a foreign policy of not negotiating with terrorists, it only enables more of the same.

I do understand the specific situations of a total runt being bullied by much bigger people, those are the cases where I'd wish other students had enough balls to stand up for a kid like that. The problem is really when you get adults or even law enforcement involved to stop that, you're putting in the mind of that victim that he is always going to have higher powers to bail him out of problem situations, but that just isn't life, there is going to be that time when you have absolutely no choice but to either stand up for yourself or have good friends to watch your back, you will not always have cops around to come swooping in for the rescue.

I am glad I was once bullied as a young teenager, it triggered me to fight back and I learned just how easy it actually is to stop bullies, the one thing they don't want and often don't count on is someone standing up to their bullshit without any fear. That is pretty much their kryptonite.


----------



## Too Many Crooks (Sep 19, 2015)

Vex Overmind said:


> I like to call it: Darwinian Evolution In Practice.



That's not even how Darwinian Evolution and natural selection works. 

http://www.darwins-theory-of-evolution.com 

http://anthro.palomar.edu/evolve/evolve_2.htm


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Sep 19, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> There's a case where there "oughtta be a law."  But not murder or whatever people want.
> 
> And it was completely ham-handed going after her on some bullshit cobbled out of the Computer Fraud and Abuse Act trying to make it a felony to use bunk information when signing up to a social networking site.


In this case, it should be considered a bit more than that, considering what the woman did. It's not like she didn't know these people or this girl. It's not like she didn't know the condition she had (which causes higher suicide rates, worse depressions, etc ) it's the actually of knowing all this information at still feigning innocence in the situation. She knew the buttons to press; the only reason she did it was for her own stupid reason.

I think she should be charged with assisting someone's death considering how close they were and what she decided to do after the fact. Though, only in this situation, considering the fact this was an adult purposely going after a rumor. (Adults should know better than that)


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Oct 10, 2015)

There's a difference between bullying and life lessons. Conflict is fine, growing up you'll soon learn that not everyone is going to be your friend. Bullying is psychological torture and it doesn't build any character, it destroys it. I can vouch for this as I was a victim of systematic and constant bullying throughout my high school years and it took me nearly ten years to recover from it and become the person I am today. I do not suffer bullies lightly. As for my bullies? I'm wealthy and have a big ass house and a beautiful wife and all three of them are on benefits and live in shitty flats with scabby girls who cheat on them. Also one of them's an alcoholic. Who's the loser now you fags?


----------



## Jack Haywood (Oct 10, 2015)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> There's been some controversy in my home of posh country (UK) about corrective bullying and whether there's a distinction between harassment and necessary life lessons.
> 
> I personally think bullying is underrated. It builds character and gives people an understanding of what life will be like.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Criticism of people's personality flaws and occasional two-sided fighting should be allowed. But no-one should be verbally or physically abused repeatedly with no reason other than for sadistic pleasure. That's just wrong no matter what age you are or what culture you're in.


----------



## JU 199 (Oct 10, 2015)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> There's a difference between bullying and life lessons. Conflict is fine, growing up you'll soon learn that not everyone is going to be your friend. Bullying is psychological torture and it doesn't build any character, it destroys it. I can vouch for this as I was a victim of systematic and constant bullying throughout my high school years and it took me nearly ten years to recover from it and become the person I am today. I do not suffer bullies lightly. As for my bullies? I'm wealthy and have a big ass house and a beautiful wife and all three of them are on benefits and live in shitty flats with scabby girls who cheat on them. Also one of them's an alcoholic. Who's the loser now you fags?





Jack Haywood said:


> Criticism of people's personality flaws and occasional two-sided fighting should be allowed. But no-one should be verbally or physically abused repeatedly with no reason other than for sadistic pleasure. That's just wrong no matter what age you are or what culture you're in.



Tbh the I originally designed this thread to be a honeypot for my amusement. I agree with both of you.


----------



## Vitriol (Oct 10, 2015)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Tbh the I originally designed this thread to be a honeypot for my amusement. I agree with both of you.


and with that i think this thread finishes nicely.


----------

